

The Chinese want to capture an asteroid into earth's orbit and mine it. - timf
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/27112/

======
pitchups
So what happens if they make a small error in their calculation (in the
thousandth decimal place) and send that asteroid straight to earth?

~~~
sixtofour
While that is a problem, my concern is what happens when the object eventually
"wanders out" of earth orbit?

